# Forum in English  > Offtopic  > Offtopic  >  Gartner: Global RFID market to top $1.2B this year

## wise-wistful

Gartner, Inc. predicted Monday that worldwide radio frequency identification (RFID) revenue will eclipse $1.2 billion this year, marking nearly a 31% increase over last year. 
Global RFID revenue in 2007 hit $917.3 million, and will hit $3.5 billion by 2012, Gartner analysts predicted in the report released yesterday.
""The market for RFID technologies has begun to transition from being compliance-oriented to being revenue-generating and innovative," said Gartner analyst Chad Eschinger in a statement. "Early adopters faced tight profit margins and pressed technology providers for lower hardware costs. Fortunately for the market, this trend has waned and innovation rather than cost is becoming a key driver for adoption."
Forced adoption to comply with new regulations was a key driver in pushing the RFID market ahead, according to Gartner's latest report. Interest in asset management projects - particularly in-store inventory management -- is driving the growth today.
Now, according to Gartner, the RFID market is heading into its second wave of adoption. Businesses are moving away from their initial pilot programs and are dipping their toes in what Gartner is calling the "exploration phase".
"While the interest for RFID technologies is high, today's buyer is more discriminating than in the past and cautious of over-hyped technologies," said Eschinger. "They will be looking for greater functionality and return on investment."
Earlier this month, Ford Motor Co. announced that it is diving head-long into RFID, embedding the technology in its pickup trucks and vans.  It's being set up to tag and track tools, construction equipment and materials - so the vehicle's owner can use an in-dash computer interface to make sure everything he needs is actually in the vehicle.
computerworld

----------

